# Embroidery on boxer's elastic band



## EvilutionDesigns (Mar 21, 2007)

how do companys get there logos or sayings on the elastic part of the boxers of breifs? can this be screen printed with elastic additive or would it have to be embroidered? any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

It's woven in at production.


----------

